# Is this smelly plastic rain cover going to kill him?



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

What with fall coming on, we just bought a rain cover for the baby's stroller. Stupidly, we just waltzed in to Buy Buy Baby and bought one.

LORD, does it stink. It's clear plastic, made by Jeep. We've had it open with a fan pointed at it for DAYS and the smell will not go away. I can't help feeling like this is utterly, utterly toxic fumes we're smelling and to close my baby up under it would be terribly bad for him. I know it's making me feel slightly ill.

What do I do?


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Can you put it in the shower with some TTO or something? Is it machine washable? If the smell doesn't go away, I'd guess you're gonna have to chuck it.


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you been airing it out outside? try putting it in the sun (which will make it smell stronger for a time, but may help it offgas more quickly.) Best to have it outside 9or in the garage, in a pinch), anyways - you probably don't want that stuff in your house.

I have often found the cheaper the raincover, the stronger the odor.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't try the TTO as it might melt it.
Just keep airing it out.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

TTO in the tub while a shower runs on plastic wll melt it?


----------

